# MARK TWAIN No. 1 Cigar Review - Mild Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mark Twain could be called a generic version of 5 Vegas Gold or Gurkha Park Avenue. Well made stick. Mild, crisp tobacco taste. For the right pr...

Read the full review here: MARK TWAIN No. 1 Cigar Review - Mild Cigar


----------

